# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Alternance][Marseille] Analyste programmeur (en formation Chef de projet)

## tsacco

Messieurs bonjour,

Ayant valid mon diplme danalyste programmeur, je souhaite poursuivre mon cursus avec une formation en alternance en vue de devenir Chef de projet en systme dinformation.

La formation au mtier dAnalyse Programmeur accompagne de deux stages en entreprise de deux mois et demi mont permis de raliser des projets dans diverses langages et de mieux apprhender le mtier de linformatique. 

L'Ecole de Conception et de Maintenance de Logiciels E-CML (technople de Chteaux-Gombert) propose une formation au mtier Chef de Projet en Systme d'Information, diplme homologu de niveau II, quivalent  Bac+4 et deux annes d'exprience professionnelle.

Je souhaiterais donc suivre cette formation au sein de votre entreprise en contrat de professionnalisation afin de mettre  votre disposition mes comptences dans le dveloppement d'application.

Pour toutes informations au sujet de la formation, vous pouvez visiter le site de lE-CML et consulter le planning de la formation  cette adresse : 
http://www.e-cml.org

Je vous remercie de lintrt que vous apportez  ma demande et vous prie d'agrer, Messieurs, mes plus sincres salutations.

T. Sacco - Analyste Programmeur
46 avenue de Provence, *MARSEILLE* 12me
tsacco@free.fr

----------

